# Name mismatch in Passport and Degree Certificate



## arunmb (Jan 10, 2015)

Hi,

I'm all set to apply for the ACS Skill assessment and have got all my documents ready. Before submitting my online application, I noticed that, my name on Degree Certificate is different than it is on the Passport.

On Degree Certificate: ARUN M B
On my passport: 
Given Names: BASAVARAJAPPA ARUN
Surname : MALLAPURA

While applying for the passport in 2007, I was asked expand my initials and I had expanded it as "ARUN MALLAPURA BASAVARAJAPPA"
This has gone in the passport as "Last name + First name + Surname" AS mentioned above.

All my IDs in India has my name as Arun M B except passport.
I have registered for IETLS with my name as per the passport.

Can any of you please let me know if there will be any problems for my assessment from ACS.

If there is a problem, what can be done?
If I need to submit an affidavit for the same, where exactly should I be uploading in the online application form?
Does ACS come back asking for more details if they need? so that i can send them an affidavit later or do they directly reject the assessment without communicating with us?

Please let me know.

Thanks in advance,
Arun


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

I am not so sure... but still, i think if you will submit the affidavit along with all documents , you will not have any problem... affidavit should be in front notary public coz you will need the same document once you will lodge the application with DIBP.


----------



## arunmb (Jan 10, 2015)

samy25 said:


> I am not so sure... but still, i think if you will submit the affidavit along with all documents , you will not have any problem... affidavit should be in front notary public coz you will need the same document once you will lodge the application with DIBP.


Hi,

Thanks a lot for your prompt reply.
I can get an affidavit and get it notarized and submit. But in the ACS online application form there is no option where i can upload this affidavit.
I heard ACS is strict in the documents which are uploaded. The document types are already defined for upload in the online application form. I could not find any document type to match with the affidavit to upload.

If i submit the application without Affidavit, does ACS come back asking for more details or affidavit later? or they might reject without any notice or clarifications?

Please let me know.

Thanks,
Arun


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

arunmb said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your prompt reply.
> I can get an affidavit and get it notarized and submit. But in the ACS online application form there is no option where i can upload this affidavit.
> ...


Do one thing.. make one pdf for passport and affidavit.. i mean merge it.. then you will be able to upload both documents under one category..

hope it will help


----------



## arunmb (Jan 10, 2015)

samy25 said:


> Do one thing.. make one pdf for passport and affidavit.. i mean merge it.. then you will be able to upload both documents under one category..
> 
> hope it will help


Thanks for the suggestions. I had sent a mail to ACS ([email protected]) asking these details. And they replied saying, an affidavit has to be uploaded in personal details section under a document type "CV" and rename file name to affidavit.

Thanks,
Arun


----------



## hariharanvk (Dec 30, 2016)

I have the exact same issue with my name. Can you tell me what should be written in the affidavit


----------



## zeeshan.mehtab (Oct 14, 2016)

Just one more point. Get the affidavit notarised and also make sure it has the stamp of Auth Commissioner.


----------



## nmimsnew (Jan 7, 2017)

arunmb said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. I had sent a mail to ACS ([email protected]) asking these details. And they replied saying, an affidavit has to be uploaded in personal details section under a document type "CV" and rename file name to affidavit.
> 
> Thanks,
> Arun


Hi Arun, was there any issues submitting the affidavit, as I have the similar issue and not sure what should be done to correct it.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

arunmb said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm all set to apply for the ACS Skill assessment and have got all my documents ready. Before submitting my online application, I noticed that, my name on Degree Certificate is different than it is on the Passport.
> 
> ...


Just to clarify, you should know Last Name and Surname are actually the same thing not different. Last Name is also known as Surname and First Name is usually known as Given Name.

So you can't have


> Last name + First name + Surname


 You choose one of them Surname/Last Name and the rest goes under First Name or in some cases if there is an option, First Name can be split into First Name and Middle Name.


----------



## Sunil Garg (Nov 8, 2016)

Hi Arun,

I am also facing same issue. Request you to please confirm what should be written in affidavit.
Thanks in advance,

Regards,
Sunil Garg


----------



## WindStone (Jan 3, 2017)

I don't think it matters at the ACS stage. At least, it did not matter for me. Even I have my name followed by my initials in my education documents up to my degree certificate. But, like all Indians, I have my name with initials expanded in my passport. I got through ACS with a positive result despite this. So, don't worry much.


----------

